# When People Lie About Having No Friends



## Ellethwyn (Nov 2, 2014)

That really irritates me. They think it is "cool" or something to act like they have no social life or friends, when in reality they are quite popular, with loads of good people in their life. I know more than a few people like that. It disgusts me. I wish I had awesome friends like they have.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yep, I can't stand it. They think it's "trendy" to be an outcast... hipsters. Try actually being a ****IN' OUTCAST!!!


----------



## Ellethwyn (Nov 2, 2014)

Andras96 said:


> Yep, I can't stand it. They think it's "trendy" to be an outcast... hipsters. Try actually being a ****IN' OUTCAST!!!


Oh, that is what it is... a hipster thing. The people i know like that I think would be classified as hipsters.

Yes, actually being an outcast is depressing at times.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Its possible they dont count aquitances or family


----------



## Section80 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yea a few times on her I've chatted with ppl who said they have 0 friends, no social life etc... Then later they will talk about their friends and what kinda stuff they do lol. I mean it's great they have friends, I don't grudge them that. But why lie?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah I've met those posers before. These are the same individuals that falsely label themselves introverts or low life.


----------



## danielhermanson (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes there are a lot of people like that. Pretending to be someone else and talking about how their life is not good, how they struggle with this or that, when in reality they are quite well, with loads of friends and active social life.

I honestly don't understand why people do things like that, maybe they are bored or trying to impress, I really don't know and frankly don't care.


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

My brother does this. On his days off work or after work he will mope about the house being depressive acting like he's got no friends. He's even broke down and cried that he has no friends.
Yet he always saying " just going to stay at a friends house" etc.
He's always talking to people online.
He will come back from work at like 1am and write on Facebook " anyone wana hang out" and ofcorse no one replies because its 1 Freaking AM. Besides the point. But he loves to play the wounded protagonist. 
Yet he has friends, a good job, one night stands, a daughter, a social life. I have none of that.


----------



## TheLoser (Jul 16, 2014)

Ellethwyn said:


> That really irritates me. They think it is "cool" or something to act like they have no social life or friends, when in reality they are quite popular, with loads of good people in their life. I know more than a few people like that. It disgusts me. I wish I had awesome friends like they have.


I never experienced this IRL, who is this people? I have experieced it a lot of times on SAS however. People who pretends to be living alone under a rock, but in fact have a bf and/or a couple of friends.

If you know many of this people, you seem to have a very large circle of acquaintances yourself, or maybe you simply get frustrated about people on facebook etc. who whine about being alone a particular day, when you are alone all the time?

I have never seen or heard anyone brag about being friendsless, with less there is meant non-serious or as a joke.


----------



## Ellethwyn (Nov 2, 2014)

I was posting about people in real life. Especially about people from my past who I recently came across and what they told me. Andras96 was absolutely correct, it's a hipster thing. Throughout my life so far I have personally come across a handful of people like this. It does bother me, so I felt like using the frustrations thread to get it off my chest.


----------



## Ellethwyn (Nov 2, 2014)

karenw said:


> Ive never met anyone in my entire life whereby they state they have no social life when they have. I've met lots of people.


Nice.

Again, I believe it's a hipster thing.


----------



## saturn21 (Jul 8, 2014)

I admit that I'm guilty of this quite often. In my case, I'm not trying to do it on purpose, but at certain times I feel like, 'oh I have a lot of friends that talk to me and enjoy my company life is great' but then that swings down to 'everyone hates me why would anyone want to be around me I'm annoying I don't have anyone'

So, it depends on people's moods at times, maybe? Unless they are just doing it to get sympathy from others, that's a different story...


----------



## BlueNothing (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah they always say the same thing like "Waah, omg I have like no friends! PPL SUX!!1! #toocoolforschool #soalone " When they just got done posting like ten pictures on instagram getting drunk with 30 of their friends. They have absolutely no idea what it's like, otherwise they wouldn't be parading it around, it feels humiliating to actually have no friends. I say anything I can to avoid talking about what I do in my spare time so people won't find out I have no friends I hang out with or do fun things with.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I freakin hate that. Like I truly have no friends irl and online... It's complicated but I don't really have them there, either. I mean people online have said they're my friend and that they care but, I'm not sure if I believe them. Anyways, my point is having no friends is not something to brag about. It truly sucks feeling so alone.


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

Wait

What counts as this?

Does having co-workers I am friendly with, and knowing some acquaintances but never actually hanging out with anyone on the week ends count?


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

Andras96 said:


> Yep, I can't stand it. They think it's "trendy" to be an outcast... hipsters. Try actually being a ****IN' OUTCAST!!!


they wouldn't last in my shoes.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I have some friends but i don't like to consider them. I haven't hang out with them for a few months now and i plan not to.


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

Hipsters. They don't know how it ACTUALLY feels to have no friends.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't have friends; but rather "situational acquaintances".IOW...classmates. I've learned to not expect to make friends during my time in school. Once we're no longer in the same classes, I expect to never hear from any of these people again. I have one online acquaintance that I exchange emails with once in awhile. That situation can just as easily fall apart given the nature of the online realm. As for the people who claim to not have any friends, but do? I could care less about it since it doesn't affect my life any. At the end of the day, I'll still be the lonely guy in his bedroom with a laptop as his only friend. Hmm, so I guess I have one friend after all. My mistake.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

That tends to be my first reaction when people do things like that too, but then sometimes I wonder if they really don't think they have any friends. Like in high school most of the "popular" kids also talked about their "friends" behind their backs, so I always thought they actually all hated each other. I'm not saying some people don't just do it for attention or whatever, but I think sometimes people just really don't feel like they have close friends even if it looks like they do to outsiders.


----------

